# My Look 586



## Daviii69 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thought i would share this with you. It is amazing to ride but even more amazing to look at. Here is the build list

Look 586 frame XS 
HSC 6 fork 
Sram Force shifters 
Sram Force F+R derailers 
Campag record cranks 172.5 
KMC X10SL chain - gold 
Dura Ace cassette 12-25 
KCNC brakes with dura ace pads 
FSA OS-115 120mm -17deg stem 
FSA SL-K carbon compact bars 42cm 
Specialized Toupe sadel 
Look Keo carbon Ti pedals 
Look carbon cages with alloy bolts 
Deda black bar tape 
DT Swiss - RR 1450 mon Chasseral wheels 
Schawble stelvio tires 

Weight was 6.77kg 

Will be swaping out the handlebars with my old deda supernatural soon. don't like the shape of the tops of the fsa, but love the drops.

Upgrades i have already in mind;
KCNC red skewers
Sram red shifters and front derailer
red nokon brake cable housing

i hope you enjoy.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Try the FSA energy compacts, they are alloy but the don't have the winged portion of the tops.


----------



## scslite (Nov 11, 2006)

Wow! That is soo nice! Great job on the build. :thumbsup: 

If you don't mind can you share how you like the fitment of the XS? I ride a small now with a 100mm stem and always wondered how an XS would ride with a 120mm.


----------



## Daviii69 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks,
Yeah i was on a small Specialized (52cm) before this with a 110mm stem. I was a bit worried about the fit but did some calculations to make sure that it would be right. I fit on this bike perfectly, as i did the specialized. I ride a very agressive possition though and needed the smaller head tube, otherwise i prob would have gone the small with a 110mm stem. I would sugest that unless you wanted a more agressive position or the bike your on is to big then stick with your current size.


----------

